# Where are you all from?



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry to the peeps in the maritimes and territories but I could only have 10 options in a poll.

*Maritimes = NL, PEI, NS, NB

Territories = Nun, Yuk, NWT*

sorry again to any offended,


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Canada!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, not sure where the poll is, and NL is not in the Maritimes, but in the Atlantic Provinces. Paix.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I see no poll. You could do the provinces with 10 options.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am from New York City, but have been in Canada for 28 years and 5 days.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, not to be picky, but you totally ignored Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada's tenth province, as well as the three territories.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

dont wanna offend the territories. Don't really want to offend anyone. Sorry if i offended anyone.

Maritimes = NL, PEI, NS, NB

Territories = Nun, Yuk, NWT

BTW I'm ontario, Brampton/Toronto


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I see it now. I put down *other*... since the Maritimes doesn't include Newfoundland and Labrador.

However Atlantic Canada would include the Maritimes and NL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, Newfoundland and Labrador is NOT part of the Maritime Provinces, but we are part of the Atlantic Provinces.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry I'll change it


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

It's too late Steve-O, offense has been taken. By this «SLAP», I demand satisfaction.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, you must be on "beyond the overpass" time, which is 1 minute ahead of St.John's time, because we keep posting the same concerns..........but with your posting coming first. Paix, mon ami. My Canada includes Quebec and NL.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

ok enough of this jibbah jabber.

how do i edit a poll?
if i can't let em know and I'll delete it and start again so no one comes to my house and smacks me with a glove


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, have you read about how the new maps of Quebec are claiming the lower part of Labrador as their own province???


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

We are in agreement.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, re this "jibbah jabber", remember that Newfoundland and Labrador had the highest per capita troop loss of ANY country in WWI. We have earned the right to "jibbah jabber" when we are forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, where are you from? I am guessing nowhere in NL.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

i jsut felt like having a Mr. T moment. Honestly I'm not trying to make anyone mad i was just interested in where people came from. Sorry to all and to all, i need to get back to work.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Steve-O, where are you from? I am guessing nowhere in NL.


i posted it on page 1 but Brampton/Toronto


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I chose US of A, because that is where I was born. However, even though I am an American and Canadian citizen, I would have rather see the US stuck in with "other" and the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador put in its place. Call me patriotic or sentimental, but we ARE a Canadian province.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

i tried to change it but I cannot. Also i was going to delete the thread but I can't. Sorry


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, I don't think that you are trying to offend anyone, but Paul and I just wanted to make it known that we here in NL ARE part of Canada.


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

The Mother Country. Advance Britannia! God save the Queen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Meale, you are still an "other" in this poll. Welcome to the club.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

rneale said:


> The Mother Country. Advance Britannia! *God save the Queen.*


[cough, cough]


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Steve-O, I don't think that you are trying to offend anyone, but Paul and I just wanted to make it known that we here in NL ARE part of Canada.



ok as long as you know i wasn't trying to start anything. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve-O, no problem. Paix.


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Meale, you are still an "other" in this poll. Welcome to the club.


Others of the world unite!


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> [cough, cough]


Buckley's for MACSPECTRUM please.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We have nothing to lose but our chains. Throw off the yoke imposed upon us by the mother country............................ Wait.............England is the mother country and Newfoundland and Labrador was her first overseas colony.

Free Newfoundland and Labrador!!!!!!!!


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, throw off the yoke of English imperialist oppression. Cymru am byth.

Colonel Neale
Free Wales Army


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

What's Labrador? Is that the same as Prince Edward Island?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss Gulch, please tell me this is in jest. Labrador is part of the province of Newfoundland and Labrador. It is bigger than California in size, but only has about 50,000 people living there. It is rich in resources, but for obvious reasons, it is difficult to get at these resources, due to geography, aboriginal land rights and the weather. It is the home of the Churchill Falls Power Station, which help supplies electricity for Ontario and New York State. Quebec gives NL $31 million each year for this NL produced energy, and then sells it to ON and NY for over $1 billion dollars. This is why Quebec is now claiming the lower half of Labrador, which would then make it impossible for another Churchill Falls power station to be built with the powerlines going underwater to New Brunswick and then on to the US, especially New York City. Of course, this is like New Jersey suddenly saying that Staten Island is now part of New Jersey. However, southern Labrador is part of PQ on the official Quebec maps. We shall see.


----------



## rneale (Jan 24, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> What's Labrador? Is that the same as Prince Edward Island?


 Is this the "trolling" I hear so much about?


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Miss Gulch, please tell me this is in jest. Labrador is part of the province of Newfoundland and Labrador.


No, doctor, which I why I asked. I risked looking ignorant, but I was curious. Thanks for the info.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

missg, here's a map showing all of our provinces and territories:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:CanadaMap1.jpg

hope this helps,

miguel


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Canada; the Queen's once and future dominion.

I'm of two minds. One, I think we should cult all ties with the monarchy. But sometimes I think we should keep it as it gives us a different identity than our neighbour to the South.

People criticized John Manley for making statement about the lack of need for the Monarchy during the Queen's visit one time. Personally, I think that it was a completely appropriate time for doing so. Perhaps the best time... publicity wise.

What happens to the commonwealth nations if the UK ever cuts it's ties to the monarchy, do we still have a Queen?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Steve-O, I think Dr. G was just razzing you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Meale, Miss Gulch is a close to being a "troller" as I am being a Bush supporter. No, as she said, she was just curious.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MissG, no harm done with your request. I hate to admit it, but I may only get to Labrador for my first visit this Fall or next Spring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, I was not "razzing" Steve-O. I stand by what I told him "Steve-O, no problem. Paix."


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I used to live in Labrador City when I was young. We have family photographs of us as kids jumping off the roof of our bungelo with the snow being up to the eaves of the roof.

I have memories of snow and wearing heavy snowsuits on Hallowe'en.

Dad worked first at Churchill Falls then at IOC as an electrician.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> But sometimes I think we should keep it as it gives us a different identity than our neighbour to the South.


Being different from the Americans isn't a particularity good reason for doing something.



Paul O'Keefe said:


> What happens to the commonwealth nations if the UK ever cuts it's ties to the monarchy, do we still have a Queen?


Yes. The Queen is the sovereign of Canada separately from the UK. Britain's ties to the monarchy are legally unrelated to ours. The Canadian Monarchy would remain even if the British became a republic.

Look at it this way: the decisions of the British Parliament are not binding upon Canada, since we are fully independant. Hence, if they voted to dump the Crown it would not impact the Canadian Monarchy at all.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Good ol' Nova Scotia here. Land of the Tarponds


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought Cape Bretoners consider themselves separate from Nova Scotia. Join the dark side, Vexel. Join Newfoundland. Together we shall begin to build a great new empire. It shall be called, New Atlantis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, yes, the "New Atlantis".............Excelsior!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Originally, I was from the rolling hills of Terra Cotta, Ontario (hour or so North West of TO). Now, live with my wife and son in the Lower Mainland, BC.
When I was growing up, I was lucky to have an Aunt in BC and an Uncle in P.E.I. As a child I got to do family trips to both areas. I can remeber driving through the rocky mtns and digging for clams on the beachs of P.E.I.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

NL and Labrador don't exist its a lie don't believe this retoric it all lies to make us think these places exist and eventually take over our lives.

Resist the lies and clear your mind of the oppression that is being spewed onto us.

hehe.

I'm from Ontario btw. =D


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm one of those British Columbians that like the monarchy. Just for the whole ceremonial thing.. like when the Govenor-General awards the order of Canada or whatever.. i don't think that same sort of ceremony could be done with the PM.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am from Ontario. Poor Steve-O - he said right in the beginning that he only had so many options and didn't want to offend anyone. I feel bad about this now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jacklar, it might be a lie.............but then why are the Ontario Hydro reps and the Ontario Minister of Energy here in NL...........a place which does not exist, trying to work out some way to tap into the lower Churchill Falls to build a new power station to send electricity to ON??????? Maybe your need for electricity, especially during hot summers, does not exist either.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

hello fellow canadians,
as i see it, you all come from the "white cold north", while i come from "the ass of the world" as we argentinians call ourselves. But hey, we got wine, meat, futbol and the ladies, ohhh the ladies. 

1 for "other" please.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Once upon a time, there were two great colonies one in the far east of the western world and one further east. 

The far east of course is Newfoundland and Labrador. 

The colony further east (and this is only in relation to Quebec and Ontario of course ) is Nova Scotia. A land that at on time comprised of Cape Breton Island, Prince Edward Island, New Brunswick a goodly chunk of Maine and mainland Nova Scotia. Had this colony remained intact life would be easier to describe the eastern Provinces ie. Nova Scotia, Newfoundland and Labrador.

The Provinces of PEI, NB and NS tried to form a Union in 1864. Had that exercise produced a single name things might be easier to describe the four eastern most provinces today.

For 82 years the word for the most Eastern part of Canada was the "Maritimes". After 1949 the term became "the Atlantic Provinces".

East Coast (geographically speaking) would include Quebec. The "Atlantic" in reference to the Provinces is confusing the ocean with the land masses bordering on its western edge.

I personally would like to see "The Maritimes" generally accepted to include Newfoundland and Labrador. All four provinces are after all, all maritime provinces with a rich maritime history.

Maybe others have a better solution? Please share.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr. G. perhaps you know why the power from Churchill Falls was not diverted to the Maritime Provinces by engineering an over sea cable between Labrador and Newfoundland and a dry under water cable to Cape Breton?

The Maritime provinces would pay reasonable compensation for the power, the power could then move on to the New England states so as not to cause a problem with the Free Trade Agreement and NL would get a fair return for its resources. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> I thought Cape Bretoners consider themselves separate from Nova Scotia. Join the dark side, Vexel. Join Newfoundland. Together we shall begin to build a great new empire. It shall be called, New Atlantis.


Oh we do  

I'm in.. New Atlantis! Sounds really strong.. and Superior


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, as always, you are the voice of reason.................although I fear that not many shall listen to your suggestion about including NL into the family of Maritime provinces. C'est la vie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, et al, check out Brian Tobin's speech re the Churchill Falls power "agreement".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Churchill River has the greatest hydroelectric potential of any river in North America because of its volume and steep descent to the sea. The power of the Churchill River could be tapped only if Churchill, in co-operation with Quebec, built transmission line towers across Labrador to northern Quebec. A deal was made between the provincial governments of Newfoundland and Labrador and Quebec. 

The power station is two-thirds owned by Newfoundland and Labrador and one-third by Hydro-Québec. Newfoundland and Labrador has a contractual obligation, upheld by the Supreme Court of Canada, to provide more than 4,000 megawatts of electricity to Hydro-Québec at prices agreed upon in 1969. The price paid to Newfoundland and Labrador will actually decline greatly as the agreement approaches its expiry date in the year 2041.

This contract is now seen as having been grossly unfair to Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada's least prosperous province. Energy prices have risen tremendously since the contract was signed. Hydro-Québec is now selling the Churchill Falls power to the United States at a huge profit. Without Churchill Falls power, Hydro-Québec would operate at a big loss.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> This contract is now seen as having been grossly unfair to Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada's least prosperous province. Energy prices have risen tremendously since the contract was signed.


Dr G., at the time, I'm sure the contract seemed fair - and it is most likely a reason why the supreme court upheld it.
I think that the contract should be re-opened, as Quebec can benefit from partnering with Newfoundland and Labrador for futur projects and share some of it's expertise.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, no, the contract was never fair, but the premier at the time, Joseph Smallwood, was desparate for anything that could bring in some money and jobs. Quebec had him over a barrel, in that without the transmission lines moving through Quebec, the power was going nowhere. This is why Quebec has now (once again) claimed the lower part of Labrador as part of its province. 

The latest Quebec provincial maps, issued by the province’s Department of Transport, ignores the constitutionally guaranteed boundary line that runs along southern Labrador on the 52nd parallel. The area being claimed is equivalent to an area the size of Newfoundland’s entire west coast and Northern Peninsula combined.

Some say the Quebec claim will not only have implications for Lower Churchill development, but should also serve as a means by which to effectively reopen the Upper Churchill contract on a constitutional basis.

“Quebec needs power — now is a good time to demand clarification on that boundary,” said engineer Tom Kierans, who has one of the top 10 Lower Churchill development proposals currently being considered. “There is tremendous, enormous value in that area with the forest, the minerals, the hydroelectric potential and who knows what else.”

Provincial Liberal Opposition Leader Gerry Reid was surprised to learn of the Quebec map, and said clearing up the matter should be a priority on the eve of developing a new power project in Labrador — especially if Quebec ends up being involved in that plan.

“When the premier talks about, before he does any deals with the Lower Churchill he needs an opener on the Upper Churchill — I think Quebec should cease and desist claiming portions of Labrador before we deal with them at all,” Reid said.

Premier’s office spokeswoman Elizabeth Matthews said the “map flap” will have no bearing on how the Lower Churchill project is developed. Furthermore, Matthews said Intergovernmental Affairs will — once again — write the Quebec government to request “this misleading practice be discontinued.”

“This will have no bearing whatsoever on any potential negotiations between Quebec and our province,” Matthews said. “Unfortunately, inaccurate depictions of the Quebec-Labrador border continue to periodically appear on some maps published by the Government of Quebec … this practice is regrettable, (but) it in no way compromises the territorial integrity of Newfoundland and Labrador.”

The Labrador boundary was determined by the 1927 Judicial Committee of His Majesty’s Privy Council, and it was the boundary officially accepted by Canada when the province joined Confederation in 1949. Yet, for years, many Quebec maps have crossed sections of that boundary — some ignored it all together.

“That boundary was legislated in Canadian legislation,” said Jim Hiller, a Newfoundland history professor at Memorial University. “In other words, the boundaries of the province were defined following the 1927 Privy Council decision.

“You can only change a boundary if the two sides agree to it and there would have to be new federal legislation — I don’t think a province can unilaterally change a boundary.”


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://vuesensemble.atlas.gouv.qc.ca/site_web/accueil/index.htm

http://www.stats.gov.nl.ca/Maps/pdf/R3.pdf


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i live in hamilton ontario, by way of manila, philippines.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

Living in St. John's, NL now but originally from Buchans, NL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Josh, with your entry into ehMacLand, we now have more people here from St.John's than from Toronto. Kudos to us all!!!

"There are lies, damned lies and statistics."


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

*Just off the shores of NFLD...*

With all this talk of Newfoundland and Labrador, I wonder how the people of Saint Pierre and Miquelon feel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Pierre_and_Miquelon

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.905246,-56.370850&spn=0.861026,1.873444&t=k&hl=en

The image of the island is on satellite view, but switch to map view, and it disappears. I feel forry for the French.

BTW, I'm from Toronto if my name didn't give it away.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

guytoronto, actually, the people of Saint Pierre and Miquelon and the fine folks here in NL seem to get along well. France wanted to draw a 200 mile circle around these islands and claim all of the land and ocean as French territory. However, when this included part of the province of NL, the idea was never acted upon.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Is local TV still broadcast in SECAM on Saint Pierre and Miquelon?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

nxnw, we are too far away here in St. John's to receive anything from there, and I don't know if the satellite dish picks up a signal from there (at least I cannot access anything on StarChoice).


----------



## pasto (May 12, 2005)

jibba jabba.. I dont have time for this wackity wack. its a damn poll.. lol I cant believe there are this many posts argueing about provinces and such.

anything west of ontario doesn't matter anyways... 

OMG! now thats a whole other argument. (I'm just kidding by the way.. we are all Canadians cant we all... just.. get along?)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

pasto said:


> jibba jabba.. I dont have time for this wackity wack. its a damn poll.. lol I cant believe there are this many posts argueing about provinces and such.
> 
> anything west of ontario doesn't matter anyways...
> 
> OMG! now thats a whole other argument. (I'm just kidding by the way.. we are all Canadians cant we all... just.. get along?)


And anything east of Hope BC is "beyond Hope"  

Smog. Blackflies. Mosquitos. Smog. Power shortages. Smog. Hot humid summers. Bone chilling winters. Snow that lasts for MONTHS!! Rusty cars. No private liquor stores. Smog. Thunderstorms all the time in the summer months. Pollouted air and water. A dying economy. Smog. Did I mention blackflies and mosquitos? How about smog?

Makes me shudder to think about it. I have no idea how you people cope.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I know how you feel.. I visited toronto for about a month and half july and august last year, I don't understand how you guys live with it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I was there in late july a few years back. Couldn't believe how opressively hot and humid it was. I actually got dragged to visit relatives of my then GF in....shudder....Hamilton.  

Took me about a year to get over it. YIKES!

You guys deserve a medal...


----------



## wedgeporter (Aug 17, 2005)

*ahh, my heart is*

always in Wedgeport, NS. Mom native. Me a humble Western Mass States born boy.
Vacations circa 1960 included a week at York Beach ME, and a lengthy ride to Bar Harbor. Board the venerable Bluenose. Cross the Bay of Fundy. Arrive to the bustle of Yarmouth. Then a week in Wedgeport at mom's homestead. Great memories. Tuna. Irish moss. Party line phone rings. Feeding the cat lobster leftovers. French all day and night. Hearing the sound of tires on pebbles as cars passed in the night.

sigh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If Wedgeport,NS is just south of Yarmouth and near Pickney Point, then I know of where you speak, wedgeporter. Was there about five years ago.


----------



## wedgeporter (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep, 'tis...and there's a whole bunch a 'Pubnico's' hither and yon....

Ils y a longtemps pour moi; j'ecoute beacoup les changes...(it's a bilingual area.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Talk about a small world. We rented a home in Port Joli and used it as our base of operations for going here and there around NS. We were going to go from Yarmouth to Bar Harbor, Maine, but decided against it.


----------



## wedgeporter (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd say you were just as well off. (except for Acadia Nat'l Park/Mt. Katadihn)

I've got an image of what my 'location' is for an avatar; can't quite hack it in....working.
My usual handle on other mac-type sites (US) is related to Kubrick's '2001: A Space Odyssey' --- and I'll quote my sig from that alter-ego as I work to insert a worthy avatar: 
"I am completely operational and all my circuits are functioning perfectly." (Actually, a 'startup' audio file on a System 6 disk for a Mac Plus at the local community college circa 1990. That, Finder, WriteNow and Superpaint all on 800k. Boggling.


----------

